# USDA Forest Service Ranger killed



## gunny146 (Mar 7, 2010)

On 5 March at approx. 2300 hour USDA Forest Service Ranger Chris Upton was killed in Jasper Co GA. Ranger Upton was shot in the head by hunters using night vision to hunt coyote. Article siad the hunters "mistook" Upton for a coyote. I'm not going to pass judgement until I get to see the investigation. I knew Chris and it is a shame. He left behind a wife and a 4 y/o child. RIP Chis you've served your time.


----------



## cali27 (Mar 7, 2010)

thats an awful story, my prayers go out to his family!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2010)

That's sad to hear, and hope the ones who did it are incarcerated. I know quite a few hunters, and have never heard any of them talk about night hunting, _or_ using NVG's. 


Prayers out.


----------



## switchback (Mar 7, 2010)

This is sad to hear. Prayers for his family and friends. 

I know alot of people who hunt at night for varmints or pigs and the #1 rule.... Know what you are shooting at before you shoot and what's behind it!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my God thats horrible. RIP and prayers for his family and friends.....


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, very sad!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a bad deal. Sounds like they were shooting at everything that they saw move and checking what it was after the fact.

Night hunting for anything other than raccoons is illegal in KY now.

I have a friend that shot a donkey while coyote hunting at night when he was a teen back before it was illegal here. It came in to investigate his predator call and all that he could see was it's eyes shining in the spotlight. I didn't know him then but I would kick his ass up between his shoulder blades for doing something that stupid now.

My condolences go out to Chris's family.


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 8, 2010)

The investigation is ongoing, so I'm going to reserve judgement until the facts come out. It's a bad deal all the way around.


----------



## poolie (Mar 8, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> That's a bad deal. Sounds like they were shooting at everything that they saw move and checking what it was after the fact.



That's one of the main reasons I don't hunt anymore. I've known too many people that had no business out in the woods.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2010)

RIP Ranger Chris Upton.

Do not point your gun at anything you do not want to kill. KNOW what you are shooting at and what is behind what you are shooting at. If you are not 100% sure, DO NOT FIRE!!


----------

